# como simular un 1 o un 0 en el proteus?



## julianrock (Mar 15, 2012)

buenas, pues es toy empesando a usar el proteus para c.tos digitales y todo me a salido bien, pero hoy me surgio una duda; como simular un 1 o un 0. ejemplo si quisiera simular las tablas de verdad de alguna compuerta o de varias compuertas como simularia esas entradas?.
si pueden montar algun ejemplo estaria muy agradecido. 

gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2012)

Resistencia pull up o pull dawn + switch al polo contrario a donde se encuentra conectada la resistencia.


----------



## MVB (Mar 16, 2012)

Busca en la lista de componentes uno llamado LOGICSTATE.

Saludos.


----------

